# Decisions, decisions! SLC, UT



## Emmart (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi all! I, too, am new to this forum and am ecstatic to have found it. I've been reading through the threads but a lot more remains, so if I happen to mention or ask something previously noted (many times before, that is), you need not reply. I will eventually stumble upon an answer. 
Anyhow, I am strongly considering the adoption or purchase (ouch, that word just doesn't seem right, hehe) of a GSD. I have always wanted to have one in my life, for multiple reasons, but the two main ones are: loyalty and companionship.
A plus to my situation is that I only work half days which would allow me to be home with my potential new puppy or adult for a large part of the day. Moreover, I exercise a lot and enjoy a good jog every day and would love to have a 4-legged companion by my side.
My concerns are:
1) I have never trained a dog, ever. I don't know whether it would be wisest to hire a trainer or read/ask advice of others so that I may do so myself. 
2) Should I have the great fortune to have one, I need to know how often I need to introduce him/her to "strangers", i.e. my friends, nieces and nephews. (I mention this because I live alone.)
3) I am torn between rescuing an adult and buying a puppy. Any suggestions or reference to a previous post will be greatly appreciated.
A huge thank you, in advance, for your support and words.

Emilie

P.S. I'm sure to have more posts so please bear with me.


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

Rescue, rescue, rescue. There are so many advantages to rescue. You can get a great adult dog or puppy that is already started down the right road, and save a life at the same time. Someone on this board will be able to guide you to a great rescue in your area, and help you to find a trainer and a mentor to help you get started. A good rescue will help you to match up with the right dog for you, and may even be able to get you together with other people to socialize and train your new dog. 

Read. I like Patricia McConnell, in particular, she has several books out, her Family friendly dog training is good (she has a blog on the internet which is very enjoyable, as well) and Leslie McDevitt's Control Unleashed is also excellent. You don't have to have a cautious or reactive dog to find it valuable. Jean MacDonald's Culture clash is a little hardcore behaviorist, but explains many basic concepts of training very clearly. In addition, Jack and Wendy Volhard's Canine Good Citizen, every dog can be one is an excellent basic training text. There are lots more great dog books out there and you can find lists of them in the books, and dvd section. 

A word of caution. For the first shepherd you get, do not let yourself be conned into a 'high drive' puppy from 'titled' parents. Any objective perusal of this forum will yield the information that people who did wound up with nervy, fear agressive, furry alligator, reactive dogs just as often as those who got their pups from rescue or the much maligned back yard breeder. Whether you get a puppy or an adult dog, strive to find a 'moderate' dog with 'balanced' drives, which I think you will find easier to do when you are looking at older pups and dogs. Just because a dog is 'moderate' in his temperament and behavior doesn't make him a german shepherd colored lab or golden retriever, but it does make him a better candidate for a beginning trainer, whether your aim is therapy work, obedience work, or merely an all around companion. Good luck, khawk


----------



## Emmart (Sep 26, 2009)

I cannot thank you enough for the valuable information and counsel you have provided! You have certainly calmed my concerns with your advice.
I can't wait to get a new pal...if only I could get two. One day...

Cheers!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I personally would go the rescue route, especially if you want to go jogging with your dog. Puppies really shouldn't be jogging until at least a year or so, but an older dog should be fine. Also, with an adult dog you will already have a good idea of its personality, but it's harder to tell how a puppy will turn out. If you're interested in rescue, you should look at the rescue forums on this board...there are a ton of dogs needing homes. I think a puppy would work for you too, since you don't work long hours and are obviously dedicated enough to research training and socializing, so it just comes down to personal preference.

As far as training goes, I think as a first time owner you would do well in some sort of structured training class, so that you can be evaluated for the way YOU train your dog, as well as your dog's behaviors. That being said, people can successfully train their own pups, but the support is helpful. I didn't take my boy to a training class when he was a puppy, but if I hadn't found this forum right when I got my boy, I definitely would have needed to, there were a lot of things that I never could've worked out on my own. And my pup has turned out beautifully, I'm so pleased.

Socializing your dog is probably the most important thing you can do. Not only should you be introducing your pup to your family and friends, you should expose him to complete strangers of all ethnicities, ages, and appearances; different sounds, places, smells, everything you can possibly think of! 

There is a wealth of good information on this board, and you will learn a lot from it! People are very constructive with advice and support, and many members have experienced almost everything under the sun, so if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask! Someone will be able to help you.

It sounds like you're off to a great start by doing all this research before you get a puppy, not everyone is so thorough. Whichever you choose, puppy or adult, they are gonna be one lucky pup!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Advantages of rescuing an adult:
<ul>[*]You save a life[*]You know their adult size [*]You can know their hip and elbow status (if rescue xrays them) [/list]
Disadvantages of rescuing an adult:
<ul>[*]You may know nothing about their background[*]You may not know if they have underlying behavioral issues caused by their upbringing [/list]
Advantages of rescuing a puppy:
<ul>[*]You save a life[*]You get to mold their character [*]You get to train them from the beginning [/list]
Disadvantages of rescuing a puppy:
<ul>[*]You may know nothing about their background[*]You may know nothing about their hips (too young to count on the xray)[/list]
Advantages of purchasing an adult from a GOOD breeder:
<ul>[*]You know their pedigree[*]You know their character[*]You have access to a very knowledgeable and helpful person[*]You can know their hip and elbow status (if the breeder xrays them) [/list]
Disadvantages of purchasing an adult from a GOOD breeder:
<ul>[*]You may not know if they have underlying behavioral issues caused by their upbringing[/list]
Advantages of purchasing a puppy from a GOOD breeder:
<ul>[*]You know their pedigree[*]You can meet the parents[*]You get to mold their character [*]You get to train them from scratch[*]You get an IDEA of their hip and elbow status (based on parents H&E ratings - but it's not always guaranteed) [/list]
Disadvantages of purchasing a puppy from a GOOD breeder:
<ul>[*]You have to deal with all the puppy stuff (potty training, teething, training, etc.)[*]You are taking a risk on their hips and elbows[/list]

I would suggest a puppy from a GOOD breeder or a young adult from a GOOD breeder or rescue. 

You are home enough to deal with the housebreaking of the puppy but you would have to wait for the pup to grow before they could go jogging with you.

A young adult could be your jogging partner right away. You could have their hips and elbows checked before purchase/adoption to be sure they CAN jog with you.

I would also make sure the young adult had been raised around children or, if a rescue, was tested with them.

You are off to a good start by asking all these questions!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

As for the training, it's MORE than just learning how to teach your dog. It's getting your dog out into the world to socialize. It's teaching your dog to listen to your commands with distractions. It's meeting other dog people and enjoying their company!

Mauser is my 12th dog and I used to TEACH dog training classes but I still enrolled him in Puppy class and Basic Obedience. It was more for HIS benefit than mine but it was FUN!!

And above all it's a great time to BOND with your dog/puppy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lots of good advice above. I've only ever adopted and have done the puppy thing a couple of times and also the young adult and middle aged adult and fostered all ages. I'm not sure I'd ever get a puppy again, unless I was fostering. They are fun but really are a lot of work. I haven't personally found I bonded more to a puppy than an adult and I find a one to two year old dog the perfect age or adoption because they are through most of the crazy chewing, housebreaking and able to focus, settle, etc. I personally don't see any disadvantages to adopting a young adult, if you go through a reputable rescue using foster homes. That way you know what the dog is like in ahome environment, etc. That's how I got Rafi (actually he was being fostered by a good Samaritan who took pity on him when he showed up his neighborhood). He is more than I could have ever dreamed of--the absolute perfect companion dog! 

I have taken dogs straight from the shelter and neglectful homes and that is more challenging as well as more of a mystery as to what you're getting so that may not be the best option for your first dog. 

Find a great positive, reward based training facility and take at least one class with your new dog, no matter how old or well trained they are. It will be a great learning experience for you and a great bonding experience with your dog. 

And, just for the record, there are quite a few people on this board who have purchased dogs from reputable breeders and their dogs ended up with health and/or behavioral problems. There really are no guarantees. 

Good luck with your search!


----------

